# If Only...



## Tuna (Nov 21, 2007)




----------



## [JR] (Nov 21, 2007)

Did you edit that? Where did you take it?

I like it.


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 21, 2007)

Love it!  A cracking shot, and that touch of humour.


----------



## cameramike (Nov 21, 2007)

while it is just a street sign that I've seen many times while driving something about how you captured it makes me really like this picture. it totally pops out of the picture at you.


----------



## jstuedle (Nov 21, 2007)

Great capture as always Tuna, and I think B&W really makes it pop. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## abraxas (Nov 21, 2007)

Great shot.


----------



## Arch (Nov 22, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Roger (Nov 22, 2007)

excellent pic that inspires a giggle, well seen and shot.....love the building in the bg also and everything in the pic has a contrasty, crisp look to it.


----------



## Tuna (Nov 23, 2007)

[JR];1035238 said:
			
		

> Did you edit that? Where did you take it?
> 
> I like it.



Not sure what you mean by "edit" - standard Photoshop adjustments have been applied. Taken in Columbus, Ohio.


----------



## itsallinphilly5515 (Nov 24, 2007)

Great shot, love signs like that


----------



## Doug (Nov 24, 2007)

Great shot Tuna, I too think B&W makes it pop.


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 24, 2007)

Tuna said:


> Not sure what you mean by "edit" - standard Photoshop adjustments have been applied. Taken in Columbus, Ohio.



I think the question was, if this sign really said only only only only or if you edited this 

But I guess it is real .. wow. well spotted


----------



## Chicago1980 (Nov 24, 2007)

There are signs that say that all over.


----------



## [JR] (Nov 24, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> I think the question was, if this sign really said only only only only or if you edited this
> 
> But I guess it is real .. wow. well spotted


That's correct...

I haven't ever seen these in Canada


----------

